# 59 days pregnant but looks skinnier? French bulldog



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

hello everyone , 
I was hoping you can help, 
Lady is now at day 59 from first mating she's due to have a c section on 30th June that makes it this Friday , today she woke up just the same as normal, went out for a pee, and had a long slimley discharge but has lost her plug last week ( as in last post ) but today she looks to be skinner ( less round and fat and actually has side dips ) if that makes sense? No temp drop in fact is slightly higher than last week it's 37.8 - 38.00 c , she seems well in herself was sick yesterday 2 times still eating and drinking no runny stools , slightly softer than before , have felt pups move today , is there anything I should do ? Last time I took her to the vets he said let nature take it corse and the pups will come when there ready , she's got 5 pups from scans but vet told me not to bet my bottom dolls on it , also she can't really reach her valiva to lick it I have been cleaning it for her for higenic reasons is there anything else I should do ? I don't want to call the vet incase the suggested a emergency c section and didn't want this too happen too early, let me know what you all think , I'll be online all day ,


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm no expert on breeding dogs, but I think she might have dropped as in puppies getting into the birthing position as this is what happens to cats not sure if it applies to dogs, I would have thought it does correct me if I'm wrong! If your concerned get her checked over by your vet its better to be safe then sorry, I'm sure your vet would only suggest a emergency C-section if they thought it really necessary.
Why is she booked in for a C-section just curious?


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes @kelzcats it does happen in dogs also and it sounds to me what the OP is describing. The c section is likely due to fact that French Bulldogs have trouble birthing natural and maybe the vet believes with size of puppies/skull and the bitches barrow pelvis it is better to plan c section rather than wait until she is in trouble. I would let vet know puppies have dropped by ringing them and see what they say.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

As spicybulldog said I would call the vet and see what they say you don't want puppies appearing during the night especially if French bulldogs are prone to birthing problems.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello all thanks , I will call the vets see what they say her temp is 37.5 was 38 c this morning, yeah c section is planned as she's a frenchbull and they hardly ever whelp alone and normally lose pups if they do or die in the process of whelping, and if she whelps in the night she might not get to the vets in time and that's a higher risk , i will keep you all updated thanks again for your help ,


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also How long dose it normally take to start whelping after the drop of the belly ? X


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

It really has varied ime, they could drop and have the next day or a few days later. Best of luck, I'm sure you're excited.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello all , 
So we're still waiting, 
Lady temp dropped this morning but only too 37.00 lower than it had been the whole time , going to do another temp check at 12:00 and if it continues to drop I'll call the vet and get her in for a c section, 
Fingers crossed everyone ,
Hopefully next update will photos , 
Thanks again for all your help and advice


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Temp at 12.30 is 37.2 ? Dose anyone think she's going to whelp?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> Temp at 12.30 is 37.2 ? Dose anyone think she's going to whelp?


Normally once its dropped to 37.2 or below then first stage of labour should be within 24 hours at the most.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you just done her temp again it's 37.3 at 2:30 she'll I keep temp taking or just leave her ? Thank you all for your help x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> Thank you just done her temp again it's 37.3 at 2:30 she'll I keep temp taking or just leave her ? Thank you all for your help x


How many times a day are you taking her temperature?

I'm surprised she doesn't try to hide when she sees you approaching with it.

What day is she on now?


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

I was doing it 3 times a day but I saw a website that said to do it more offen too see if it's dropping constantly, she don't mind too much bless her I'm very gentle and use lots of ky jel , 

She's at day 60 now ,


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Update , 
Lady was at the top of the stairs following me and she was sitting/ squaring and when she moved there was a wet patch on the carpet ? I am unsure if she just peed on there or what it was but unlike iurin her whole Minnie was wet ? She's not panting and was continuously nibbling her toy now she's laying down stretched out ? I can't see no visible contractions or pain ? Do you think she's just been a bit cheeky and had a quick pee in the carpet ? I motted it up it's clear no yellow at all? Didn't really smell ( but I have got a sinus infection at present ) dose waters smell? I'll send a picture of the patch , everyone let me know what you think ?


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

If her waters have gone labour will be well established, keep an close eye on her she will start to show signs by panting and digging quite soon. Waters don't normally go with no other signs to follow. Waters don't smell offensive if all is well! Or as you say she's being cheeky. Keep use up-dated and good luck.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep your vets number (Emergency number), car keys and everything you need to hand as once labour started it can be quite over whelming if you haven't been at a birth before and you may panic!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Waters don't really 'go' in dogs as in humans.

Each pup is born in it's own water sac, so often, no other water is seen.

The signs of early labour are digging/nesting, loss of appetite, sometimes vomiting and restlessness.

She isn't at her due date yet, so just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Update : hi all ,
Thanks for your advice and help , 
Lady is being a bit strange she keeps following me and laying on the floor stretching out , I have everything ready to go so when she dose start everything is on hand , she's laying down having a relax at the moment, not sleeping just laying there bless her ! , thanks for all your advice I will keep you all informed


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't sound like active labor has started yet, so simply keep an eye on her. She might be getting close and age is wanting to be near to you.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Update : lady's temp dropped last night to 36.9 them themomiter broke , so been keeping a eye on her , this morning she's nesting and panting following me , so I'm going to call the vets fingers crossed everything is on it's way now poor chicken x will keep you all updated


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Update!!! Lady's gone in for her c section ! I am extremely excited and nervous and slightly worried , she's such a brave piggy ! Thank you all for your advice and help, I will update later x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

How exciting !!


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's nerve racking ! I have cleaned up like a super hero lol shooting around like a mad woman lol, eating in a phone call I do t wanna call them incase I annoy them lol c


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

They will let you know once the pups are here and they know Mum is okay.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> It's nerve racking ! I have cleaned up like a super hero lol shooting around like a mad woman lol, eating in a phone call I do t wanna call them incase I annoy them lol c


I always clean when stressed , the kids thought it was hilarious ! That's the only time though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope all goes well and Mum and pups will be fine.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Could have well been her waters then! Had a feeling she was going into labour. Good luck hope all goes well with mum and puppies. Just out of curiosity do you get the female spayed after they have had a C-section? or do they go on to have more litters? I would have thought there is a risk in the future if they went on to have more puppies due to scare tissue and muscle weakness. In breeding cats if one of our queens have a c-section we tend to get them spayed at the same time.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello everyone!! Lady and puppies are doing well Only issue lady don't really want too feed them but is getting better but I am feeding them every 2 hours , there was 6 instead of 5 3 girls 3 boys !! No they don't get spayed at the same time because it cause them to regect the puppies as the hormones stop , but yeah they can breed again it's less likely to get as messy as if u have a normal birth ( whelp ) then have to have a emergency ceser they have less time so tend to be more rough , thank you all for your advice and here is the pictures ( get ready to scream )


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

There so cute ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, lovely, even litter and glad they arrived unscathed.

Just a word about the bedding you have them on though. I would remove any loose bedding, such as the pink item. A pup could get it's head inside and suffocate or get completely under and be squashed by Mum if she doesn't realise it's there.

I always used Vetbed but, failing that, use one blanket, tucked under very tight around the edges.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Ahhhh they are beautiful. Congratulations well done lady! looks like you have your work cut out I hope she starts feeding soon once the anaesthetic wears off she might settle down its all new to her and a big shock no doubt. Was going to say the same one big blanket folded flat and tucked in tightly around the sides or a vet bed, puppies and kittens can get caught under to much loose bedding.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone and will change the sheets soon it was the one the vet told me to put them in as they had to go outside and it smelt like lady , altogether I haven't even taken my eyes off them But thanks for the advice I will swap it before night feeds etc thanks all x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad it all went OK, must have been such a relief for you now they are all here and doing well, they look chunky little pups. Looks like ones got a wide white stripe down the middle of his head? Reminds me of stripe the really naughty leader of the gremlins


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats I'm very happy for you. 
Did they not have you there when she was having the c section? 
They look really cute, hope she will take to feeding them well for you. 

I've heard mixed opinion on breeding after c section, but I know people have done it with the results being a normal pregnancy and natural birth.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Personally, I feel once is enough to put a bitch through the trauma and pain of a C Section.

This particular bitch has not been campaigned or won in the showring, so isn't being bred with a view to producing outstanding pups which can be shown.

Given the numbers of Frenchies being registered every year, (and those which aren't registered), I don't believe there's a need to risk her again.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello everyone , 
Hope your all doing well ! 
I haven't been in recently it's been very busy ,
Bottle feed pups for first 4 days as the mum was a bit confused ( now she loves them ) ! 
Just wanted too let u all know there doing well , getting to be little chunks! There 10 days now ! 
Picture here for you all , thanks for all your advice as I was a first time fur ( dog) mummy was a bit over worried at times lol,


----------

